# Pictures not loading and missing Avis.



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi guys, just a quick one, i currently use my mobile to use the forum and up until recently everything worked fine.

Now most Avis are missing, when people upload photos they used to just appear in the threads they are posting in, now it shows a link, when i click the link to see the posts it shows up a black screen with nothing? Its happening more and more recently and more links and Avis are disappearing. Can anyone shed any light on this? @vs-Admin

Cheers.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Llyod,

There are some issues currently going on with the site. They've been reported to our tech team who are currently working on getting them corrected. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Niall


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ah right ok, thank you for the info and reply


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi @vs-Admin

Got another issue woke up this morning and the layout has all changed which isnt mobile friendly anymore, its gone back to the PC layout on my phone which is irritating as i got to keep zooming in and out to read different threads on here and move the screen about on my phone to get to different topics and threads?can attach screen shots if you wsnt to see what i mean


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks Lloyd, I'm looking into this now.

Niall


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

vs-Admin said:


> Thanks Lloyd, I'm looking into this now.
> 
> Niall


 Thanks, its abit of pain to keep zooming in and out and moving the screen around to read different threads/topics, it was like this before only for a fewhours and it went back to normal again but it not going back to the mobile version this time , cheers.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah it's a PITA for sure. Should be back working now. Thanks for reporting it.

Niall


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

vs-Admin said:


> Yeah it's a PITA for sure. Should be back working now. Thanks for reporting it.
> 
> Niall


 Yeah all sorted now, thank you niall @vs-Admin


----------

